# La chanse aux chansons



## iKool (10 Novembre 2005)

Le but du jeu est de raconter des trucs en détournant des bouts de chansons - si possible en respectant grosso modo les sonorités de l'original.

Je commence avec un vieux Polnaref

Mon proxy,
Mon Prooooooo-xy
me rend fou, c'est fou ou ou,
Pou-ourquoi, faut-il donc que chaque jour,
il se plante, ce vauuuuuuutour.

A vous.


----------



## La mouette (10 Novembre 2005)

A la pêche aux moules moules
je m'en suis allé maman
A la pêche aux moules moules 
je m'en suis allé...


Je détourne à font là....:rateau: :love:


----------



## iKool (10 Novembre 2005)

La mouette, qu'j'entend ricanner,
le long des fil-euh clairs,
a des cheveux d'argents,
La mouette
avatar changeant......


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Novembre 2005)

_Pourtant      que sa campagne est belle..._

Je vous laisse chosir parmi les politicards en lice...


----------



## La mouette (10 Novembre 2005)

Mon beau piti mac, roi des ordis
Que j'aime ta blancheur !
Quand par G5, G3 et G4
Sont dépouillés de leurs virus
Mon beau ptit mac, roi des ordis
Tu gardes ton OS.

Toi que Tiger ne planta pas chez moi
Au saint Steve,
Mon beau ptit mac, roi des ordis
De te voir briller par MacGé,

Mon beau ptit mac, roi des ordis
Et leur fidèle iSync
Des Ghz qui ne menttent jamais
De la puissance et de la convivialité.
Mon beau ptit mac, roi des ordis
M'offrent la douce image de mon bureau...


:rateau:


----------



## iKool (10 Novembre 2005)

Spéciale dédicace au PC laid et plantard que j'utilise en ce moment :

Ch'rais content quand tu s'ras mort, vieille feraille,
Ch'rais content quand tu s'ras mort, vieille feraille,
Tu m'as planté tous les matins,
tu m'as fait suer comme un bourin,
et t'as ramé comme un pourri,
vieil ordi.


----------



## La mouette (10 Novembre 2005)

Planté un petit coup c'est agréable
Planté un petit coup c'est doux
Mais il ne faut pas rouler la souri dessous la table
Planté un petit coup c'est agréable
Planté un petit coup c'est doux

Sur mon HP...:love:


----------



## Malow (10 Novembre 2005)

J'ai la tête qui éclate
J'voudrais seulement écrire
M'étendre sur l'canap'
Et me laisser mourir
Stone
Le bar est stone
Je cherche le post
Au milieu de la nuit
J'sais pas si c'est MacG
Qui tourne à l'envers
Ou bien si c'est moi
Qui m'fait du cinéma
Qui m'fait mon cinéma


----------



## supermoquette (10 Novembre 2005)

dominique
nique
nique
tout simplement


----------



## iKool (10 Novembre 2005)

Mamzelle Malow m'a dit
ne postez pas jeudi
car il y a mon MacGé
ou l'ennui s't'incrusté
mais alors moi je dis
je post'rai si ça m'dit
diman-anche
de pelle à gateau.


----------



## La mouette (10 Novembre 2005)

Après la Star'ac :sleep: ..la MacGé Star   :love: c'est meiux et ça dure plus longtemps...


----------



## iKool (10 Novembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Après la Star'ac :sleep: ..la MacGé Star   :love: c'est meiux et ça dure plus longtemps...


Pas con.....
Alors :

Je n'suis pas un ni-oube
mes blag' nulles me collent à la peau
je n'suis pas un ni-oube,
faut pas croire ce que disent les anciens
je n'suis pas un ni-oube
un ni-oube 
oh oh oh (parce que "oub oub oub" ça le fait pas...)

L'avantage, ici, c'est qu'il n'y a pas le son 


[EDIT/Pour-celui-dont-je-ne-prononcerais-pas-le-nom] Si, si, j'en suis un, ranafout, c'était juste pour la chanson [/EDIT]


----------



## Fulvio (10 Novembre 2005)

Ha-bada-bada-bada-bada-bada - MacGé !
Ha-bada-bada-bada-bada-bada - MacGé !
Ha-bada-bada-bada-bada-bada - MacGé !
MacGéééé ! MacGééé ! MacGé !
AAA-aaa-aaa-AAA - MacGéééééé !


----------



## jahrom (10 Novembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Après la Star'ac :sleep: ..la MacGé Star   :love: c'est meiux et ça dure plus longtemps...



Ouaaahh La mouette ! J'ai flippé, j'ai cru que ton avatar c'était le portrait de Catherine Lara !!


----------



## iKool (10 Novembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Ouaaahh La mouette ! J'ai flippé, j'ai cru que ton avatar c'était le portrait de Catherine Lara !!


C'est le modo de diamant
au fond du plastic de son mac
c'est le modo de diam, 
c'est le modo de diam,
c'est le modo de diamant !


----------



## Taho! (10 Novembre 2005)

"Roubignolles de mes amours" :love:

Entendue à la Croix de Chamrousse en Juillet dernier !


----------



## La mouette (10 Novembre 2005)

C'est pas l'homme qui prend la bière, ..mais la bière qui prend l'homme TA ta ta..!!!


----------



## Taho! (10 Novembre 2005)

"Putain, le PowerMac est mort"


----------



## golf (11 Novembre 2005)

Quel est le ¿6¶§ qui a coupé le son :mouais:


----------



## La mouette (11 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Quel est le ¿6¶§ qui a coupé le son :mouais:









Un %&* de castor junior :mouais:


----------



## Philippe (11 Novembre 2005)

Retiens la nuit
Avec toi, elle paraît si belle
Retiens la nuit
Stargazer, qu'elle devienne éternelle


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Novembre 2005)

Retiens-toi la nuit (chanson sur l'incontinence).


----------



## Philippe (11 Novembre 2005)

Web, surf and fun
Le forum au zénith
Trente ou trente-huit
Mille membres à la limite
Je ressuscite
Web, surf and fun
Moi Benji
J'vais péter les durites

Web, surf and fun
Le forum au zénith
Me surexcite
Le succès, la réussite
Que je mérite
Web, surf and fun
Moi Benji
Bientôt les pépites

Web, surf and fun
Le forum au zénith
Me plébiscite
Mes modos et leurs trois-huit
Qui éditent
Web, surf and fun
Moi Benji
L'est génial mon site

Web, surf and fun...


----------



## iKool (14 Novembre 2005)

Je vous parle d'un temps
que tous les dév'lopants
n'aiment pas trop connaître
Le client en c'temps là,
nous fait bien du tracas
à tester nos fenêtres.

La recette,
La recette,
ça voulait dire
t'as des coups d'fil ("ah marche pas, ah marche pas !")
La recette,
la recette,
Vraiment je n'aime pas ça du touuuuuuuuuut !


----------



## kertruc (14 Novembre 2005)

Je n'ai pas peur de la route
Faudra boire,
Faut qu'on y goûte,
Le vin l'emportera,
Tout disparaitra et,
Le vin l'emportera...


----------



## iKool (15 Novembre 2005)

C'est mon dernier post,
mon dernier pied d'nez,
demain dans MacGé
y'aura plus mon portrait.


----------



## Taho! (15 Novembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> C'est mon dernier post,
> mon dernier pied d'nez,
> demain dans MacGé
> y'aura plus mon portrait.


Ben alors, c'est quoi ce bordel ?


----------



## MrStone (15 Novembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> C'est mon dernier post,
> mon dernier pied d'nez,
> demain dans MacGé
> y'aura plus mon portrait.



Allez, arrête de nous faire des fausses joies    
Tu t'es fait choper par ton boss en pleine récidive de surf prohibé ? :rateau:






Et n'oublie pas de prendre Chroukin avec toi en sortant


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Novembre 2005)

Je t'assure que je n'ai pas peur.
Je n'ai pas non plus mal au coeur.
Je n'suis même pas de méchante humeur
Mais je préfère les ordinateurs
Qui font coin coin coin coin coin coin coin coin ...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Novembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> C'est mon dernier post,
> mon dernier pied d'nez,
> demain dans MacGé
> y'aura plus mon portrait.





*Ben mince alors*
C'est Backcat qui va être triste...


----------

